# STARTING MY ART BUSINESS



## digitaljynni (Dec 17, 2021)

How has everyone had more sales? I sold 6 pieces and now I’m down to 0. Thank you
My Work








Jynni Liske (@jynniliskeart) • Instagram photos and videos


1,900 Followers, 6,573 Following, 5,793 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jynni Liske (@jynniliskeart)




instagram.com


----------



## Allenhardy (9 mo ago)

Any undertaking of your own business is always a little exciting! But I am sure you will succeed, and your business will develop! It is difficult to predict risks and react to possible changes in time because the world is changing very quickly. So I use change modulators like leading change & transformation Archives - Prendo Simulations. It helps to prepare a little for changes or see flaws in your strategy. In the same way, you can slightly modify the business strategy for something more profitable.


----------



## ReneeGuzman (17 d ago)

It's normal to have ups and downs in sales, so don't get discouraged. I recommend that you focus on marketing your art business more.


----------

